# Fantom 29/XT as first MTB?



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey Folks-
Fully realizing that this is RBR.com, I'd like to see if anyone has experience with Moto's mountain bike range. I'm looking to get in for cheap to see if I like it -- I currently ride our singletrack with my cross bike and would like to hit the more technical and gnarly stuff. The Fantom with XT is in my range and looks ok. 

Thoughts?


----------

